# Rope wrapped boat steering wheel



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not hard to accomplish, time consuming, plenty of how-to's on line.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im thinking of doing this in my boat as well.
there was a guy on here that used to wrap wheel for people and he did amazing work. He didnt just wrap it like the YouTube videos show, he tied the whole wheel in some kind of fancy knot so it had more grip and looked amazing


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Again, not difficult, just time consuming.

click for previous posts


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

It's pretty easy to accomplish, I did some rope work on my last poling platform to assist in stopping the tiller handle from hitting it. Pick up some paracord, hobby lobby carries a good selection and if you can score a 40% coupon it's cheaper than the internet. However there are plenty of sites that carry it for a great price if you buy in bulk. 

I googled Turks head knots and coxcombing, there are some pretty amazing things out there that people have done. The coxcombing is pretty easy, you just need to remember the direction your going. One will wrap the knots around the wheel in a spiral and one will keep the knots on the backside of the wheel. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Save yourself a lot of work…use this guy:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339525441


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Save yourself a lot of work…use this guy:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339525441



Yeah, use that guy. He does good work. I heard he also does all the factory stuff for BT/Aeon...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

updated the original post with pricing


----------

